# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Migraine aura's

## Waldi

Heb wel 3 maal per week van die akelige migraine aura's, gelukkig zonder hoofdpijn.Word er bijna gek van!De hele dag in angst, vreselijk!Terwijl ik op internet wel lees dat velen dit hebben en dat het niet gevaarlijk is, alleen heel vervelend!Wat moet ik hiermee, binnenkort afspraak met een angstpsycholoog.Hoop dat ik er dan beter mee om kan gaan.Mensen die dit niet hebben vinden het aanstellerij of zelfs grappig!HELP!

----------


## meneereddie

Waldi,

Ik heb een bijniertumor gehad, waardoor ik o.a. een abnormale hoge bloeddruk had, vele bonkende hoofdpijnen, en vele heftige hormonale schommelingen had. In 2008 is de tumor met bijnier verwijderd, waardoor mijn lichaam zich weer nagenoeg prettig ging voelen. In de periode dat ik die tumor had, had ik ook dergelijke verschijnselen, zoals jij hierboven omschreef. Na de operatie heb ik het nog 2 keer ervaren, en sindsdien niet meer. Dat is nu zo'n anderhalf jaar terug. Ik vond het niet eng, en was er ook niet angstig om. Ik vond het wel fascinerend.. 

Ik schrijf je dit, omdat er dus meer oorzaken kunnen zijn, dan alleen migraine.
Wees er niet angstig om, maar laat het je fascineren. 
Of is het dat je de angst hebt om een migraine-aanval te krijgen?

Ps: Als ik zo'n ervaring kreeg, was het alsof er vanuit mijn ogen een hele lange rij prisma's zweefden, met hele mooie kleuren. 
Rechts had ik het altijd iets sterker. 
Een mooie ervaring, maar wel hinderlijk als ik moest auto rijden, of iemand moest aankijken.

----------


## Waldi

Vind het maar eng meneereddie wat je hier schrijft!Kan natuurlijk dat het bij U die bijniertumor was, raar eigenlijk he?
Vroeger heb ik heel veel migrainehoofdpijn en andere hoofdpijn gehad.
Als ik dan eens een dag geen hoofdpijn had, vroeg ik me af hoe dat kon.
De laatste paar jaren heb ik voor mijn doen weinig hoofdpijn.
Wel eerst die afschuwelijke aura's, eerst een paar keer per jaar, maar nu op het ogenblik sinds een paar maanden elke week 2 of 3 keer, soms 2 maal achter elkaar.
Ben wel heel erg gestresst en gespannen op het ogenblik, misschien de oorzaak!?
Denk er de hele dag aan:verkeerd natuurlijk.
Als ik er mee naar de huisarts ga, kijkt die wat en geeft me kalmeringstabletten mee.
Heb 8 november afspraak met een angstpsycholoog, misschien helpt dat om wat minder angstiger te worden en zo misschien de aanvallen te verminderen.
Mag eigenlijk wel blij zijn dat ik er niet al te veel hoofdpijn achteraan krijg!
Maar zoals U zegt die aura's mooi vinden, nee denk niet dat ik dat kan,die afschuwelijke gekartelde gevallen en dat geschitter, denk altijd dat het soms niet meer oveergaat.
Groeten van Maria (Waldi)

----------


## MissMolly

Het kan stress zijn, maar, zoals meneer Eddie beschrijft, kan het ook door hoge bloeddruk komen (die natuurlijk zelf ook weer een gevolg van stress kan zijn).
Het is zeker verstandig om de aura's even los te zien van migraine en ook de andere mogelijke oorzaken even te laten onderzoeken.
Hoge bloeddruk hoeft namelijk lang niet altijd duidelijke symptomen te geven. Ik heb een tijd rondgelopen met een bloeddruk 180/140, en het enige dat ik er van merkte was dat ik meer transpireerde.

----------


## Waldi

Dank je MissMolly.Ik transpireer wel soms heel erg in de nacht, waarschijnlijk de overgang.
Mijn bloeddruk is niet te hoog, ook niet erg laag, ligt er aan of ik me opwind of zo!
Heb nu trouwens al een hele week geen aura's meer gezien, word er bijna gelukkig van,probeer er ook niet zo veel aan te denken, moeilijk!
Wel veel last van spanning in nek, schouders,en hele rug, sta dan te wankelen op mijn benen, ben gewoon heel erg gespannen en angstig.Hoop dat het weer eens goed komt, zal wel.In november eerste gesprek met een psycholoog voor angsstoornissen of zoiets.Duurt nog wel lang.

----------


## dotito

@Waldi,

Tja kan best heel lastig zijn gelukkig heb je geen last van migraine/hoofdpijn. Misschien is langs gaan bij een Neuroloog? Die zal je zeker raad kunnen geven.

----------

